# Aug 20 - CD1



## angelcakes

Hi ladies,

Started spotting and af due tomorrow, anyone want to hang out with me this cycle and symptom spot, imaginery or not :rofl:

Have been charting for a couple of months now and looks like I OV on CD9/10 with a 17/18 day lutael phase, so there will be lots of :sex: in my household next weekend :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babymaybe

Count me in! I hate :witch: - I'll be back tomorrow with a PMA
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelcakes

No probs chick, chin up :hugs: 

Till tomorrow, our new cycle and our PMA. Hey just think...we could be 1 day pregnant tomorrow, all going well (or is it just me that crazy to think like that!!!) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

AF is due tomorrow for me aswell...I'm new to all this so dunno much about what days I ovulate as I never really new much about it till about 1week ago lol


----------



## angelcakes

Jayleighann - Welcome, fx you get your :bfp: soon :hugs:

Well :witch: due today...spotting seems to have went away for a few hours...but boy it's due to arrive soon!!!

Just trying to stay positive about the next cycle, all stocked up with opk for next week...bring on poas!!!

Sprinkling :dust: to all


----------



## JayleighAnn

angelcakes said:


> Jayleighann - Welcome, fx you get your :bfp: soon :hugs:
> 
> Well :witch: due today...spotting seems to have went away for a few hours...but boy it's due to arrive soon!!!
> 
> Just trying to stay positive about the next cycle, all stocked up with opk for next week...bring on poas!!!
> 
> Sprinkling :dust: to all


Well this morning, :witch: wasn't here, but by about 3pm...she arrived :( Slight spotted, mostly a bit brown so guessing this is old blood? (TMI!!)


----------



## babymaybe

Hey JayleighAnn - welcome! 

Here's wishing for a lucky September for us all

xxxxxxxx


----------



## angelcakes

They say it is old blood...but I've been spotting for 7 days now...whats that all about!!! I just wish it'd hurry up and come...cause as soon as its over I'm grabbing DH for 7 days of :sex:, sorry TMI :blush:


----------



## JayleighAnn

angelcakes said:


> They say it is old blood...but I've been spotting for 7 days now...whats that all about!!! I just wish it'd hurry up and come...cause as soon as its over I'm grabbing DH for 7 days of :sex:, sorry TMI :blush:


HAHA I told OH that! Non-stop 7day BD! He didn't seem too bothered :rofl:


----------



## angelcakes

I'll second that Babymaybe :hug:


----------



## babymaybe

angelcakes said:


> I'll second that Babymaybe :hug:

Hi Pet - not sure if you saw my other post on the other thread but can you believe I tested today?! Spotting was light so thought just in case - yep it was a :bfn: but at least I know for sure. CRAZY woman!


----------



## Lyrah

Hey there :)

The witch arrived for me today so I too am out for this month!

Give us some nice bfp's please september!

x


----------



## angelcakes

Babymaybe - hey chick, soz never saw your other post - what thread. Oh my goodness, so testing crossed your mind also...mine still isnt completely here yet but I have been thinking 'what if'...even when I soooooooooooooooooo know af is on its way (its just taking its damn time)!!! There is always that glimmer of hope......so you're not crazy, WE'RE crazy :hugs:

Welcome Lyrah - big :hug: to you too


----------



## babymaybe

Lyrah said:


> Hey there :)
> 
> The witch arrived for me today so I too am out for this month!
> 
> Give us some nice bfp's please september!
> 
> x

Hello Lyrah - good luck for your ttc journey - hope it's a quick one!


----------



## JayleighAnn

angelcakes said:


> Babymaybe - hey chick, soz never saw your other post - what thread. Oh my goodness, so testing crossed your mind also...mine still isnt completely here yet but I have been thinking 'what if'...even when I soooooooooooooooooo know af is on its way (its just taking its damn time)!!! There is always that glimmer of hope......so you're not crazy, WE'RE crazy :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Lyrah - big :hug: to you too

I did a CB test this morning hoping...but it was a :bfn: always September!


----------



## angelcakes

True true...and then we can all be in the May 09 Bump Buddies together :happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

angelcakes said:


> True true...and then we can all be in the May 09 Bump Buddies together :happydance:

Fingers crossed!! 

:witch: has left me though? she came at about 3pm...and it was brown spotting...shes not gone? I'm confused!


----------



## Pux

I woke up to the :witch: this morning. This will be my first month charting temps.
I got married September (5 years ago) so makbe it'll be lucky!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## angelcakes

Pux said:


> I woke up to the :witch: this morning. This will be my first month charting temps.
> I got married September (5 years ago) so makbe it'll be lucky!
> Good luck everyone!

Welcome Pux :hugs: Good luck with the charting, its amazing what you find out...


----------



## mom2pne

Hello I'd like to join in. :witch: arrived yesterday. I wasn't expecting her till Sunday or Monday. Oh well, I can try sooner. I'm hoping that September brings me good luck. It's my birth month and my favorite number is 9.


----------



## angelcakes

mom2pne said:


> Hello I'd like to join in. :witch: arrived yesterday. I wasn't expecting her till Sunday or Monday. Oh well, I can try sooner. I'm hoping that September brings me good luck. It's my birth month and my favorite number is 9.

Welcome mom2pne :hugs: Hey there seems to be lots of lucky charms for this thread...fingers and toes crossed for you chick, certainly not the legs though :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls can i join you? i am CD1 :hissy: My cramps are hurting and i just wanna sit and scoff chocolate cake :blush:


----------



## Pux

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls can i join you? i am CD1 :hissy: My cramps are hurting and i just wanna sit and scoff chocolate cake :blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
It wasn't even past 11am and I had already eaten a chocolate bar!!!!
:blush:


----------



## baby.love

:blush: chocolate cake is baking in the oven! :rofl:


----------



## babymaybe

Hi pux, mom2pne & baby.love. I'm totally there with the chocolate - at least the old witch brings an excuse to eat it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## angelcakes

Lol, i've just had a giant cookie with a wee cup-o-cha, ah bisto!!!

How are we all feeling today...positive???

Have you all read all the good luck charms for this month/thread...anyone have any others?


----------



## baby.love

well i want to make september a good month as 4 years ago september my hubby was diagnosed with testicular cancer(he is all clear now) .... So rather than it being a reminder of that i want it to be the month we fell pregnant. So i have a huge PMA this month... :dust: come on girls lets get working on those :bfp:'s


----------



## angelcakes

Well mine isnt a lucky charm, but it'll be our 1st wedding anniversary in Oct this is our last cycle before our anniversary...so would love to be able to give DH the best anniversary present ever :crib:


----------



## babymaybe

And it's my wedding anniversary in September - another lucky charm to add. I think we can cook ourselves up a big pile of chocolate flavour luck here!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mom2pne

Thank you for the warm welcome! I too had chocolate. This case I had Keebler fudge shoppe Grasshoppers. I love those chocolate mint cookies. Yummy! I really do hope that there's lots of BFP's for Semptember. I'm hoping for another May edd. My twins were due May 1st.


----------



## Pux

I like the number 13... If I conceive in Sept (knock on wood) my first tri will be Nov 13, which is 2 days after Rememberance day (I lost my Grandfather a couple of months ago and he was a veteran) Anniversary is September 13 and the traditional anniversary gift is "wood" (I just told told my husband this and he said: "I'll give you wood!" and then he giggled...)
My birthday is October 31 (maybe that's why the :witch: loves me so much :growlmad: ), if you reverse the # you get 13. 

On the munchie note: today I spoiled myself(I'm allowed once a month...) I had a Skor bar, Cheezies, Chow Mein and Spring roll, and some Mike and Ikes for dinner. Am I disgusting?


----------



## babymaybe

Pux said:


> I like the number 13... If I conceive in Sept (knock on wood) my first tri will be Nov 13, which is 2 days after Rememberance day (I lost my Grandfather a couple of months ago and he was a veteran) Anniversary is September 13 and the traditional anniversary gift is "wood" (I just told told my husband this and he said: "I'll give you wood!" and then he giggled...)
> My birthday is October 31 (maybe that's why the :witch: loves me so much :growlmad: ), if you reverse the # you get 13.
> 
> On the munchie note: today I spoiled myself(I'm allowed once a month...) I had a Skor bar, Cheezies, Chow Mein and Spring roll, and some Mike and Ikes for dinner. Am I disgusting?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ...wood!!...took me while but now I get it ;-)


----------



## superp123

Hello ladies, may I join? I am determined to get that :bfp: this month and I too am a chocoholic. At least when the witch is here. Gone through half a bag of dark chocolate kisses in three days. Yum.... now where are those chocolates....


----------



## Pux

(god... I'm sick and twisted...)


----------



## angelcakes

Well great news, af eventually stopped hiding and came visiting on Thursday night...I know I'm not supposed to want it but when you know for sure that its coming you just want it to hurry up so you can start again...so 6 days till BD'ing again..woohoo!!!

Superp123 - Welcome, hope its a lucky month for you too :hug:

Baby.love - Can't remember if i welcomed you before - so welcome, fx you you chick...hope you get that :bfp: and change your opinion of Sept to a happy month :hugs:


----------



## babymaybe

Hello superp123 - welcome to the thread!

The spotting stopped and the old witch is well and truely here. So I suppose that technically makes me CD1 23rd August - please can I stay on this thread though? I like it here!

:witch: is so evil - she forced me to buy shoes and a bag today. Can you believe it, how could she do that to me?

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend and getting prepared for some BDing at the end of next week.

xxxxx


----------



## babymaybe

Anybody know why my ticker won't show??


----------



## Pux

babymaybe said:


> :witch: is so evil - she forced me to buy shoes and a bag today. Can you believe it, how could she do that to me?
> 
> xxxxx

Oooo... I sell bags! What did you buy? There was a sale at the store beside me and the :witch: made me buy 4 shirts (and a case of cinnamon buns...which I shared with my staff!)


----------



## angelcakes

babymaybe said:


> Hello superp123 - welcome to the thread!
> 
> The spotting stopped and the old witch is well and truely here. So I suppose that technically makes me CD1 23rd August - please can I stay on this thread though? I like it here!
> 
> :witch: is so evil - she forced me to buy shoes and a bag today. Can you believe it, how could she do that to me?
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the weekend and getting prepared for some BDing at the end of next week.
> 
> xxxxx

Well I didnt technically start until the 22/23rd either...so we're in the same boat!!! :dohh:

Weekend great, was at a casino/cocktail party last night which was good, having a quiet one tonight and then away with my work tomorrow for an adventure day - orienteering and white water rafting, yippee!!! Getting it all in this weekend cause next weekend it'll be :sex: all weekend (sorry if its TMI!!!)...then its imaginery symptom spotting :rofl:

Whats your plans for this weekend?

Ah...she really is a witch...bet next week she makes you buy a dress to match the shoes and bag because you NEED it...she's such a temptress :awww:

p.s. Re: your ticker - you need to make sure you copy/paste the one that starts/end in URL


----------



## babymaybe

Thanks Angelcakes - think I've managed to fix my ticker. 

I've got a really quiet weekend planned. I feel like I really need some me time and have some serious relaxing to do. So much so that i turned down a free slap up lunch for today which is unheard of! I'll probably catch up with family and chill. Shame I have to go to work on Tuesday really - could get used to this!

Enjoy the adventure day tomorrow - I went white water rafting in June and it was amazing.

Glad we're still really around the same point in cycle - it's great to have some support :hugs:


----------



## babymaybe

Pux said:


> babymaybe said:
> 
> 
> :witch: is so evil - she forced me to buy shoes and a bag today. Can you believe it, how could she do that to me?
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Oooo... I sell bags! What did you buy? There was a sale at the store beside me and the :witch: made me buy 4 shirts (and a case of cinnamon buns...which I shared with my staff!)Click to expand...

It was a grey Fiorelli - not really designer but I love it all the same! What type to you sell?

4 shirts and cinnamon buns!! She's a mean old cow isn't she?


----------



## Pux

Grey is a hot colour for fall!! We sell Guess, Hobo, DKNY, Kenneth Cole, Mat & Nat, Disonna, Lacoste, Derek Alexander, Rampage, Betsey Johnson and lotsa suitcases!


----------



## superp123

OOOoooo she makes you go shopping too? I agree she is evil. She has to be because she has mind control too. LOL


----------



## mom2pne

I was having problems with my ticker too. So I ended up downloading firefox and I finally got it to work. 

How is everyone today?

I'm very grumpy. I think I need a vacation from my dh before this coming weekend. He is getting on my nerves! He's worse than my kids. At least he'll be back to work tomorrow. 

Gotta go my twins are acting up!


----------



## superp123

mom2pne said:


> I think I need a vacation from my dh before this coming weekend. He is getting on my nerves! He's worse than my kids. At least he'll be back to work tomorrow.

HERE, HERE! I know what you mean. My DH is driving me crazy mostly because he's being lazy today. He's been lounging around since the kids woke us up at 7am. Drives me mad that he can lay about like that. I can hardly go to the bathroom w/o having three boys knocking on the door every fifteen seconds. I haven't had enough peace to shave my legs in four days.... let alone lay about. When I seem irritated, he wonders why... they really are worse than kids. :rofl: Clueless. 

On an up note though. The witch seems to be packing her bags so hopefully by tomorrow I'll be free of her!!! Yipeee! Looking forward to some serious :sex: and hopefully a nice bright :bfp: this cycle. Anyone have any big attack plans this time? 

P


----------



## mom2pne

superp123 said:


> On an up note though. The witch seems to be packing her bags so hopefully by tomorrow I'll be free of her!!! Yipeee! Looking forward to some serious :sex: and hopefully a nice bright :bfp: this cycle. Anyone have any big attack plans this time?
> 
> P

She's packing and leaving me too! :happydance: The only plan I have is to take full advantage of the long weekend coming up. Here in the states we have Labor day on the 1st. So my dh will be off Friday thru Monday. I should O anytime between 8/30 and 9/3. So I'm hoping that we get the egg this time and its a sticky baby!


----------



## Farie

Hey girls .. I'm only CD2 but could I please join you?


----------



## mom2pne

Farie said:


> Hey girls .. I'm only CD2 but could I please join you?


Yes you can join us!


----------



## angelcakes

Firstly, welcome to our thread Farie, hope your stay in TTC is a short one :hug:

Well ladies, looks like she's up and leaving me too...yippee!!! Well for me this is CD5, only 4 days till OV so my big plan of attack is grabbing DH every night from tomorrow onwards and having hot passionate :sex: (well 1 out of 3 aint bad!!!) for at least a 9 nights (phew!!!). Legs up in the air straight afterwards and pretend to cycle a 5k....he he!!! TMI - Sorry :rofl:

As well as checking temps every morn and CM in the evening, I've stocked up on CROPK, just for a triple check :blush:

And my DH thinks I'm obsessed...can't think where he gets that idea from ;)


----------



## babymaybe

Hi Farie - I'm CD 3 today so we're about the same. How long's your cycle - I'm normally 31 days.

Well I took my brand new handbag to friends for the weekend and had a fab time - drinking and eating too much mostly. Then I felt quite guilty as had promised myself I was going to try and be good this cycle so went for a little jog/walk - ok, mostly walk! - round the block.

I've start my chart but forgot to take my thermometer so will have to start temps tomorrow. :dohh:

Angelcakes - how was the adventure day? Hope you haven't tired yourself out as you've got a marathon BDing session ahead of you!! :rofl:


----------



## babymaybe

Pux said:


> Grey is a hot colour for fall!! We sell Guess, Hobo, DKNY, Kenneth Cole, Mat & Nat, Disonna, Lacoste, Derek Alexander, Rampage, Betsey Johnson and lotsa suitcases!

Pux - I'm practically dribbling at the thought! What a cool job - beats mine any day


----------



## angelcakes

babymaybe said:


> Hi Farie - I'm CD 3 today so we're about the same. How long's your cycle - I'm normally 31 days.
> 
> Well I took my brand new handbag to friends for the weekend and had a fab time - drinking and eating too much mostly. Then I felt quite guilty as had promised myself I was going to try and be good this cycle so went for a little jog/walk - ok, mostly walk! - round the block.
> 
> I've start my chart but forgot to take my thermometer so will have to start temps tomorrow. :dohh:
> 
> Angelcakes - how was the adventure day? Hope you haven't tired yourself out as you've got a marathon BDing session ahead of you!! :rofl:

Adventure day was amazing...orienteering in the morning (which showed just how competative I am...never realised!!!) and then white water rafting and cliff jumping in the afternoon, i was absolutely terrified but loved every bit. 

Remember and take your temps at the same time everyday...they say your temp varies as the day goes on. I have my alarm set for 06:30 for during the week and also for the weekends...bummer!!! Hope this is the last month with early weekend morns eh...although I suppose I'd need to get used to it if i got a :bfp: at the end of the month :rofl:

Glad you enjoyed your weekend, now conserve all your energy for this weekend x


----------



## Pux

angelcakes said:


> Well for me this is CD5, only 4 days till OV so my big plan of attack is grabbing DH every night from tomorrow onwards and having hot passionate :sex: (well 1 out of 3 aint bad!!!) for at least a 9 nights (phew!!!). Legs up in the air straight afterwards and pretend to cycle a 5k....he he!!! TMI - Sorry :rofl:

I started my cycle then too! I don't know exactly when I "O" (this is my first month of charting temps... 6:30am here too UGH!)

Maybe I should follow your itinerary for :sex: and extend it a couple of days extra... I love my DH but there is a limit to how much :sex: I can take! Will you do it every day or every second day so his :spermy: 's get a chance to replenish?


----------



## Farie

Thank you ladies, cycle 9 for us, and its our 10th month ... if that makes any sense?!?
AF still about in full flow and I'm bored and horney :rofl:
Roll on the BDing, I usually have a cycle of about 31 days, give or take, and O on CD20/21 - but I have a CBFM to help me track it down!
:dust: and :hug: for you all ... fingers crossed September is a good month for making babies!


----------



## babymad

Hello everyone, if it's ok I'd like to join you ladies. 

I'm currently on CD5. I'm going to be using a CBFM for the first time so that will let me know when I ov for sure although I think it should be around the 4th so I'll looking to test on or around the 20the as max cycle length tends to be 30 days.

I'm hoping this is a lucky thread for all!!


----------



## babymaybe

angelcakes said:


> babymaybe said:
> 
> 
> Remember and take your temps at the same time everyday...they say your temp varies as the day goes on. I have my alarm set for 06:30 for during the week and also for the weekends...bummer!!! Hope this is the last month with early weekend morns eh...although I suppose I'd need to get used to it if i got a :bfp: at the end of the month :rofl:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your weekend, now conserve all your energy for this weekend x
> 
> Hiya - managed to remember the temp this morning when I woke up - 6.40am euggggggh! I will master this charting thing!Click to expand...


----------



## babymaybe

babymad said:


> Hello everyone, if it's ok I'd like to join you ladies.
> 
> I'm currently on CD5. I'm going to be using a CBFM for the first time so that will let me know when I ov for sure although I think it should be around the 4th so I'll looking to test on or around the 20the as max cycle length tends to be 30 days.
> 
> I'm hoping this is a lucky thread for all!!

Welcome babymad - look forward to symptom spotting with you!


----------



## babymaybe

So :witch: is on her way out and hopefully never to return - well, at least for nine months anyway. 

Can't believe it but have just realised that DH will be away for three days right in the middle of my fertile window - what rubbish. We're going to have to make the most of it before hand and when he gets back and maybe I should invest in a turkey baster for in between?? :rofl: Can you keep spermies in the fridge??

Hope you ladies are all well - do you reckon it's worth keeping a list of ov and test dates for this thread?


----------



## angelcakes

babymad said:


> Hello everyone, if it's ok I'd like to join you ladies.
> 
> I'm currently on CD5. I'm going to be using a CBFM for the first time so that will let me know when I ov for sure although I think it should be around the 4th so I'll looking to test on or around the 20the as max cycle length tends to be 30 days.
> 
> I'm hoping this is a lucky thread for all!!

Welcome hun :hug:


----------



## angelcakes

babymaybe said:


> So :witch: is on her way out and hopefully never to return - well, at least for nine months anyway.
> 
> Can't believe it but have just realised that DH will be away for three days right in the middle of my fertile window - what rubbish. We're going to have to make the most of it before hand and when he gets back and maybe I should invest in a turkey baster for in between?? :rofl: Can you keep spermies in the fridge??
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well - do you reckon it's worth keeping a list of ov and test dates for this thread?

Oh no...you'll just need to jiggy jiggy loads before he goes...so that eggie hasnt got a chance of escaping!!!

Hey, turkey baster aint such a bad idea ;)

Its worth keeping the dates not just for this thread but maybe as info for future cycles...although hopefully you'll not need them :hugs:


----------



## superp123

Welcome Farie and Babymad!! 
Sounds like we're all gearing up for some serious baby making this cycle. Funny how TTC can turn a girl into a fertility scientist. Huh? Temps, wake up times, Ov, bding schedules, and don't forget all the sticks we pee on! :rofl: 
I hadn't even thought of my fertile window yet till you girls started talking about it. Seems I should be shooting for the first week of Sept to catch the eggie. School is starting here next week so that may work out nicely, perhaps I can have DH come home on lunch? *sinister laugh* And there is that nice long holiday weekend coming up too. :) 
Here's some dust for everyone :dust::dust::dust: September is going to be a good month. xxx
P


----------



## babymad

DH is loving all the BD....in fact we dance nearly every day. There's only the odd night when I manage to fob him off...usually that's because he's fallen asleep drunk! lol 

Guess that's the beauty of being pretty newlyweds (Almost 6 months). Everything is still new and exciting!

AF will hopefully be gone and the CBFM should ask me for my 1st stick tomorrow morning. I think I'll surprise DH with an early morning session. That'll send him off to work with a smile on his face lol

Good luck to all...go forth and multiply!


----------



## babymaybe

To all the girlies on the thread
Wishing you good fun in bed
'Cause in September we want to see
All us get a BFP!!

Go girlies, go spermies, go girlies, go spermies!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angelcakes

Hey girlies,

How are we all gettin on, I'm on CD8 and started my opk's today, which was a negative but that's what I was expecting. Due to OV Fri to Sun...so marathon bd'ing session starts tonight, yippee :happydance:

Babymaybe - How did DH get on at the docs?

Babymad - Wow I'm only 10 months married and DH is lucky if he gets it 3 times a week...he he!!! Although when its OV time I can somehow manage ;)

Superp123 - Hope your long weekend is a productive one :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Ladies, a quick question, I'm due to OV this weekend and I have an 80's themed party to go to tomorrow night with my BF...drink/no drink...that is the question?!?!?!?


----------



## babymaybe

angelcakes said:


> Ladies, a quick question, I'm due to OV this weekend and I have an 80's themed party to go to tomorrow night with my BF...drink/no drink...that is the question?!?!?!?

I vote drink moderately as I think it helps relax but wouldn't go overboard -plus you never know it might be your last chance for the next 9 months. Fx!!


----------



## babymaybe

angelcakes said:


> Babymaybe - How did DH get on at the docs?

Spermies are in the lab for analysis - will find out next week whether they're super swimmers or just doing backwards doggy paddle!


----------



## angelcakes

babymaybe said:


> angelcakes said:
> 
> 
> Babymaybe - How did DH get on at the docs?
> 
> Spermies are in the lab for analysis - will find out next week whether they're super swimmers or just doing backwards doggy paddle!Click to expand...

Oh fx for your hun...this will seem like a long week!!!


----------



## Pux

angelcakes said:


> Ladies, a quick question, I'm due to OV this weekend and I have an 80's themed party to go to tomorrow night with my BF...drink/no drink...that is the question?!?!?!?

Sometimes if I drink, I can't orgasm and isn't "enjoying yourself" supposed to help?


----------



## babymad

Angelcakes, when DH gives me the 'look' I know I might as well oblige. My logic is that if we dtd regularly then he won't get performance anxiety around ovulation time. I think you'll be ok to have a drink or 2. It'll help you relax and I'm sure someone recently got there BFP after a drunken fumble so maybe that's what will do the trick! 

Babymaybe, my DH's SA results are with the docs but he could only get an appointment for Monday afternoon. Waiting until then will be torture. :-( Found out recently that DH did one 2 years ago and he found the results which were really bad. I hoping and praying this one comes back better. Fx for you too!

I'm 2nd stick in with CBFM with a low as expected. I've always assumed I ovulated around day 14 but now I should know for sure. Hopefully I'll get my peak next Friday because I'm away from Sun thru to Fri because of damn work but I kind of know it won't happen like that. We'll have to wait and see....


----------



## babymaybe

Good luck for Monday babymad - hope that it's good news - keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Pux - Yeh, I've also heard that its better when we orgasm too...something to do with us pulsing helps the spermie catch the bus to meet eggie. I too struggle when I've had a drink, its even worse when i'm sober and DH has had a drink...he could go on for hours when I went hours ago...if you know what I mean...you just need to lye back and think of a happy place...cause it could take a while :rofl:

Babymad - Firstly, fx for Monday, keep us updated. I know what you mean about the 'look' you get from DH, but if I let my DH have that look whenever he wanted jiggy jiggy...then I'd bloody get that look morn, noon and night!!! Thats what happens when you marry a man 3 years younger...oh they have sooooo much more energy :blush: I know people say you should try and to relax and just have regular :sex: but its really difficult when your chartins/using opks and you know this is your time...its difficult not to focus on it. I said to DH last night...'I'll let you off the hook tonight if you promise me some TLC in the morn'...but he said 'NO NO we have to do it tonight...you just never know'...so its obviously on his mind also!!!

Well I went out last night and had about 4 G&T's. Made then last throughout the night...well was dancing too much to even be thinking about alcohol, feel much better for it this morn.

This is CD10 for me and still a -opk this morn. However had EWCM this morn and my temps have been going down the last couple of days, so think I'll be OV'ing soon.

How are you all doing, near OV yet...

What are your plans for the weekend? I have our 1 year old niece staying tonight...so may just put us off this whole baby idea ;)


----------



## sammi25

hi girls my cd1 was on 20th august cant wait to start chatting to you all my manes sam and im currently ttc number 5 have been on this rollercoaster now since november last year but not really been ttc much till april this year


----------



## babymaybe

sammi25 said:


> hi girls my cd1 was on 20th august cant wait to start chatting to you all my manes sam and im currently ttc number 5 have been on this rollercoaster now since november last year but not really been ttc much till april this year

Hi Sam - number 5 wow! I reckon you may be an expert symptom spotter? Welcome to the thread.


----------



## angelcakes

Welcome Sam, my name is Angela...looking forward to the 2ww already ;)

Babymaybe - I'll second that...we could do with some experts on this thread, I'm a bit of a novice since still TTC #1...BUT...I am feeling hopeful for us this month!!! :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

:wohoo: Woohoo +opk!!!!! Poas this morn and -opk but been having some OV twinges today so poas again this afternoon and +++++, so looks like tomorrow is 1dpo...roll on the 2ww (well for me the 2.5ww!!!) :happydance:


----------



## superp123

Hi girls. Well, my bding fest has begun! I've yet to get to the store for OPKs so I'd better get my a$$ in gear to make sure I got the Ov days right. I've just got so much going on the past two months that I can't seem to get to everything lately. *sigh* Plus, its not like I can take 3boys to the store for OPKs and pregnancy tests... It would surely be followed by lots of questions that I'm just not ready to answer. As it is they ask about my prenatal every morning. My explanation was that it helps my body make babies. So far thats been sufficiant, except this morning Chris(5) says, "That vitamin makes babies right?" I was like, "ummm something like that hun." :blush: 
So glad that school is starting on Tues. my house is going to be quiet for the first time in 3mths. I should treat myself to a massage this week. Can't hurt and I am so totally stressed lately I think I diserve it. 
Good luck girls. 
P


----------



## babymaybe

angelcakes said:


> :wohoo: Woohoo +opk!!!!! Poas this morn and -opk but been having some OV twinges today so poas again this afternoon and +++++, so looks like tomorrow is 1dpo...roll on the 2ww (well for me the 2.5ww!!!) :happydance:

Yey! You go girl :happydance: Wishing you loads of luck for one of those swimmers to meet your lovely eggie. Keep us posted on the pg symptoms.:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm all confused! I'm on CD8, and I had like two days of brown spotting on CD1 & 2, but then nothing else, but BFN on tests :(


----------



## angelcakes

babymaybe said:


> angelcakes said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: Woohoo +opk!!!!! Poas this morn and -opk but been having some OV twinges today so poas again this afternoon and +++++, so looks like tomorrow is 1dpo...roll on the 2ww (well for me the 2.5ww!!!) :happydance:
> 
> Yey! You go girl :happydance: Wishing you loads of luck for one of those swimmers to meet your lovely eggie. Keep us posted on the pg symptoms.:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun...I've told DH that this cycle I'm not going to tell him if i have any symptoms cause we were soo SURE last month and i dont want to get his hopes up...so as long as I have you guys to obsess with then I'll be fine :hugs:

When are you due to ov...?


----------



## babymad

Hi Girls,

Thanks a lot for your good luck messages. DH went and picked up the results last week. They were better than last time but still nowhere near good enough. We're booked in to see the doc on the 16th now. I'm staying positive as a low count doesn't always mean getting pregnant is impossible. 

If it could get any worse I got EWCM today and it was the most I've seen since we started trying and my CBFM is showing 2 bars so I reckon I'll Ov today or tomorrow....don't see DH til Fri :-(

But I dtd Sunday morning so you never know, a super spermie might be in waiting....but I won't hold my breath.

Welcome to the thread Sam. The more the merrier.

I've got my fingers crossed for you all!!!


----------



## angelcakes

babymad said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your good luck messages. DH went and picked up the results last week. They were better than last time but still nowhere near good enough. We're booked in to see the doc on the 16th now. I'm staying positive as a low count doesn't always mean getting pregnant is impossible.
> 
> If it could get any worse I got EWCM today and it was the most I've seen since we started trying and my CBFM is showing 2 bars so I reckon I'll Ov today or tomorrow....don't see DH til Fri :-(
> 
> But I dtd Sunday morning so you never know, a super spermie might be in waiting....but I won't hold my breath.
> 
> Welcome to the thread Sam. The more the merrier.
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed for you all!!!


Hey chin up...you never know, spermies do last for a few days and there could be a super stonge one in DH's last, em, deposit :blush:

My BF has been TTC for over 1.5 years now and a few months back they got their fertility check out, she was ok but her DH's spermies were lazy. So they were discussing their options with the doc during several more appointments and then the next thing she knew she had fallen pregnant - naturally...so please dont give up hope, you just never know!!! :hugs:


----------



## babymaybe

angelcakes said:


> babymaybe said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun...I've told DH that this cycle I'm not going to tell him if i have any symptoms cause we were soo SURE last month and i dont want to get his hopes up...so as long as I have you guys to obsess with then I'll be fine :hugs:
> 
> When are you due to ov...?
> 
> Of course you have us to obsess on the symptoms with. I know what you mean - when I have told DH about the symptoms and then AF arrives I feel like a complete idiot!
> 
> Ov will probably be a week today going by last months OPK but I am starting to get funny twinges so maybe it will be earlier. Hope so cause DH is away all next weekend and he didn't think that me coming along for a quick bding session would go down very well!Click to expand...


----------



## babymaybe

Hi Superp123 - go get those OPKs tomorrow. School starts and we need to know when all the cycle buddies ov! God I'm bossy. Sorry!

JayleighAnn - I'm sorry but I don't have any suggestions as to what could be going on. Do you normally have regular cycles?

babymad - I agree with angelcakes and really hope it's true too as my DH will probably be away when I ov. I'm happy for you that the spermie test is moving in the right direction. Hope you get some positive answers on 16th


----------



## JayleighAnn

babymaybe said:


> JayleighAnn - I'm sorry but I don't have any suggestions as to what could be going on. Do you normally have regular cycles?

Yeah I do :( I'm all confused!


----------



## babymad

It's showing 2 bars on my CBFM so I reckon I'll Ov 2mor. If only I'd get my peak on Fri then I'd be home to get it on  If I do miss OV, there is a plus side as I won't be obsessing during the 2WW. 

JayleighAnn - all this TTC business sends your cycle haywire. I hope it's just a BFP that's not registering. 

Hope the BD fest is in full swing for all....I'm not jealous...honest


----------



## babymaybe

JayleighAnn said:


> babymaybe said:
> 
> 
> JayleighAnn - I'm sorry but I don't have any suggestions as to what could be going on. Do you normally have regular cycles?
> 
> Yeah I do :( I'm all confused!Click to expand...

Maybe leave it a few days and then POAS - do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## babymad

2 bars again....but it's only my 1st cycle using the CBFM so might not even see a peak :? Hubby called and said he may even travel up to see me tomorrow night if he has Friday off. Hope peak days tomorrow then...that'll get him moving! :rofl:

Keep BD!


----------



## angelcakes

Babymad...Oh fx peak day is tomorrow, just tell that wee eggie its not time yet!!! Good luck :hugs:

I'm soooo confused. Well, as you'll be able to see from my FF chart, I had EWCM, OV pains a +opk between Sat-Mon, however today is Wed and I still dont have a rise in temps!!! And now EWCM reducing, no OV pains!!! Go figure...do you think you can OV and have no rise in temps or do you think I had all the above and not OV!!!


----------



## babymad

angelcakes, I'm not really sure. I think your temps are meant to rise after ovulation so maybe you just haven't quite got there yet??

I got my peak but there'll be no BD as DH can't make it up to see me...ARGH! Hope I have one tomorrow cos when I get home the first thing I'm doing is dragging him to the bedroom....although I don't think much dragging will be needed :lol:

Any update JayleighAnn?


----------



## angelcakes

Babymad - Thats such a shame about DH, hopefully you'll still be on track tomorrow though, you never know you might just catch it just in time...its soo wierd Babymaybe is going through the exact same thing although with her its DH is away till tomorrow... he he, fx and :dust: to you both

Well temps went up this morn, thankfully!!! Actually when i put it into FF today and looked at my chart my temps have actually been rising since Saturday...just REALLY slowly, not normal for me. Anyway they are going the right way...is it realy sad that i get excited about temping in the morn!!! :blush:

Still no pg signs yet either...although its still early days I suppose.


----------



## babymaybe

Got the ov positive just now! Hurray!!!!! Now I'm waiting for DH to get home so we can dtd before he goes off again until Monday! So might be a bit busy for a while after I've finished this post!! Sorry TMI

Angelcakes - so pleased your temps increased :happydance::happydance:

Babymad - expect you're too busy to come on line too!! Look forward to catching up with you later.

:dust: to us all
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelcakes

Babymaybe - :wohoo: Fantastic news...go get that man of your NOW!!! And I dont expect to hear from you for a while :happydance:

Well my temp went back down again this morn...dont know what the hell its doing!!! Anyway, had docs appointment this morn, he took some bloods and will refer me to the infertility clinic and should hear from them in about 4-6 weeks...hopefully it'll fly by!!!

Also been having a load of probs over the last few years with my bladder and kidneys so was at the hospital this morn and was told that if my kidneys get any worse they'll need to remove one of them!!! So not a good day all round...had a wee tear this morn but need to just cheer up...there are worse things in life I suppose.

Anyway hope you all have a fab weekend, my DH is dragging me to the pics to see Hellboy...oh goody. Speak to you all soon x


----------



## kaygeebee

Ladies, can I join you in obsessing in the 2WW??

I also got a + OPK (or as + as they get for me!!) this afternoon - off to :sex: now, and again in the morning and Sunday too as long as we can manage it!!

I told DH earlier that this is our month...... I'm really positive about it. :)

Oh, should add, we are TTC#1, I have never been pregnant, and this is month 4 but cycle 3 of TTC.


----------



## babymaybe

angelcakes said:


> Well my temp went back down again this morn...dont know what the hell its doing!!! Anyway, had docs appointment this morn, he took some bloods and will refer me to the infertility clinic and should hear from them in about 4-6 weeks...hopefully it'll fly by!!!
> 
> Also been having a load of probs over the last few years with my bladder and kidneys so was at the hospital this morn and was told that if my kidneys get any worse they'll need to remove one of them!!! So not a good day all round...had a wee tear this morn but need to just cheer up...there are worse things in life I suppose.
> 
> Anyway hope you all have a fab weekend, my DH is dragging me to the pics to see Hellboy...oh goody. Speak to you all soon x

Ohh Angelcakes - just when you think the temps are sorted... Good news about the referral and getting the bloods done though - that really is a positive step. Sorry to hear you've been poorly - please keep up the PMA - you're a little scottish ray of sunshine so keep smiling O:)


----------



## babymaybe

Hi Kaygeebee and welcome to the thread :howdy:

Hope that you get that eggie this weekend - lots of luck and babydust. 

I think that most of us on this thread are ttc #1. Look forward to sharing pg symptoms (imaginary or real!) with you in the tww!


----------



## superp123

Babymabye- thanks for the kick in the rear. :) I did go out and pick up my OPKs on the 31st. Got a pos OPK on the 2nd. Anglecakes- So sorry to hear that you haven't been well. Sending you a little :hugs: Good news about the fertility specialist though, hopefully you'll get knocked up before you have the apt. xxx 
Kaygeebee- love the name. LOL Good luck and welcome. 
Babymad- bummer about DH not being around for the 'peak'. *grumbles* Hopefully he drug you off to bed when he got home. :)

I'm officially in the tww. Only managed to bd on cd11 and 13 but I say let the phantom symptoms begin!!! 
So ladies I'm off to enjoy my weekend, I hope you all have a lovely one too. 
P


----------



## angelcakes

Babymaybe - Well...hope you've had some productive :sex: recently. Just think you might just have a :bfp: in the very near future...yippeee!!! :hugs:

Kaygeebee - Welcome hun, although by the sounds of it we'll not be hearing from you in a while...looks like you'll be, em, busy this weekend ;)

Superp123 - Thank you..yeh I'm hoping that when i do get the letter from the clinic I can call them back and say...'Oh thank you soo much for your letter but I'm sorry I need to cancel the appointment because IM PREGNANT!!!!' - we can but dream eh. Fx for you also this cycle, any pg symptoms yet?

Babymad - Any news, think you managed to catch eggie in time?


----------



## superp123

Angelcakes- You're welcome. :) I think you're definately in with a shot right? 
No symptoms to report here... except the ones I'm convincing myself I have. :rofl: *giggles to self* I still have a sore throat and my body's tired today. But my middle boy Chris, just came home sick on Friday so I think that may explain my sore throat. RATS!! In fact the only strange thing going on this cycle worth noting is that my OPK and temps didn't match up with my CM. Dunno what that's all about?? And my cervix has been super low since 1dpo, which is a little strange for me. Not sure if those are symptoms or just my body readjusting after mc still. 
How about you?? Anything? 
P


----------



## angelcakes

Superp123 - I'm having a sore throat too...although just putting that down to DH having the cold...sorry flu ;) during the week. Why is that a sign? Otherwise I have to say that NOTHING else, not compared to last month. No twinges, no tender BB's, no sweats during the night, but then I'm only 6dpo, so maybe, just maybe, I'll start feeling them this week, fx for both of us :hugs:

How is everyone else, any symptoms?


----------



## JayleighAnn

I have an update, I have had spotting Weds/Thurs then Fri and yesterday one lot of proper blood. Today I've had nothing, Creamy/stretchy CM. My Cervix is also very low, but closed I'm not sure about CP as I've never checked before, I was v freaked out how it felt lol, reminded me of an extra large sausage lol


----------



## kaygeebee

JayleighAnn that sounds positive! So exciting!! :)

Well, we went for it as far as we could this weekend, FF tells me our timing scored as 'High' so we've done our bit and now we start playing the waiting game again.......

Good luck to us all!!


----------



## babymaybe

Hi All

What's with this sore throat thing? I've got one too - not really bad but enough to make me think about getting some throat sweets. Maybe its cyber flu?
My boobs feel a bit full and tender - but then that could be because I keep prodding them to see if they hurt!
DH back tomorrow so maybe we'll dtd once again for good luck!


----------



## JayleighAnn

kaygeebee said:


> JayleighAnn that sounds positive! So exciting!! :)
> 
> Well, we went for it as far as we could this weekend, FF tells me our timing scored as 'High' so we've done our bit and now we start playing the waiting game again.......
> 
> Good luck to us all!!

It's as if I'm due to ovulate late if going by cm, as was due to o around weds, but I bled instead?


----------



## superp123

Yeah, what's with the sore throats? Humm.... 
Kaygeebee- I think you diserve an award for the most bedding in a cycle!! :thumbup: Holy cow!! I'm surprised you're able to walk. :rofl: Perhaps this bding pattern is connected to the bleeding? A little rough on the old cervix? 
A few more 'phantom symptoms' for you ladies. I've actually had three charlie horses today in my leg/hip today. Made it a little hard to walk at a few points. :) My breasts feel firm and bigger and I'm tired. Plus my pee smells strong. Noticed it like three days ago and thought I was a head case. But perhaps I'm not, cause it's not going away. Or perhaps I have a UTI, cause yesterday morning I had that feeling down there. Now its gone though, so who knows. We'll see what the rest of the week brings. 
For now, just trying to keep myself busy in this lovely tww. I've got my friends scrapbook done. Its my gift for her baby shower next saturday. I should post pics in my journal, cuz it turned out very cute... If I don't say so myself. :) 
What are you all up to in this tww? 
P


----------



## babymad

Hi girls, I'm back. I've been err busy :blush: I got a peak on the monitor on friday too so I pounced on DH as soon as I got back. You never know, it might work out.

We're all in the 2WW....I hate this bit....how the time drags! My BBs were a bit sore this morning and I got pretty excited until I realised it was probably because I'd been on the running machine the night before :lol: 

I've got another busy week ahead so hopefully I'll be too engrossed to sympton spot. Who am I kidding, :dohh: that's all I'll be doing.....

I'm sorry to hear you've been poorly angelcakes. :hugs: Hope you're feeling much better now. 

Welcome Kaygeebee, our groups getting bigger yay!


----------



## angelcakes

JayleighAnn - Hhmm not quite sure what the bleeding is all about, are you sure you havnt OV'd and this is implantation?

Babymaybe/Superp123/Babymad - WOW WOW WOW check all your symptoms, looking really good for you all....looks like you'll all be getting a :bfp: v v v v soon!!!

I do hope I'll be able to join you, I've only got the below symptoms but prob very good, non pg, reasons for them:
Very occasional twinges in bb's - Prob due to groping/poking (and by me not even DH!!!)
Twinges/cramps below - Prob just getting body ready for af
Bloated - Prob just because I ate loads of fruit and veg soup today

The only decent thing is temp went up this morn...so hopefully it'll keep going and woke up this morn at 2:30am (which is SOOOOO not like me) got up and pee'd (not because I needed to but because I was restless in bed and needed to move about). But then last month I had a spell of 3 nights where I woke up with the sweats at 1am...but still af came visiting!!! So not getting my hopes up.

Just need to wait and see what happens when I POAS...starting to count down already - 9 days till POAS :wohoo:


----------



## babymaybe

Hey all

Welcome back babymad - glad to hear you had fun! Hope you'll still have time to post your symptoms here this week

Superp - I think strong smelling pee is a common symptom - the hormones apparently. But, tell me, what the hec are charlie horses?!?? - me no comprende! :rofl:

Well I've got completely different symptoms to yesterday so think I'm just going through all the imaginary symptoms possible before af turns up to laugh at me! :dohh: I've been headachey and neck achey today. Boobs don't hurt but thats probably because I've not been prodding them to see if they hurt - can't imagine that would go down very well at work!

What about a test day list? Give me something to focus on other than my imaginary symptoms;

Babymaybe - 19th 
Angelcakes - 17th?
Superp - 
Babymad - 
Kaygeebee - 
JayleighAnn - 

Please fill in the blanks!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## superp123

babymaybe- A "charlie horse" is when you get a really bad muscle cramp.. the kind that sort of pull your muscle into a ball, they usually last longer too. Yeah, ouch. :) 
Today we can add more symptoms for me... UTI feeling down there but not always and not when I pee. ??? Yeah, don't know.. but I'm on watch for a UTI now, especially with the strong pee. Tired, felt like I needed a nap today. Nausua, heartburn, indegestion. (not a pepto-bismal commercial :rofl:) Very slight cramping today that came and went quickly. I noticed the viens in my (.)(.) and arms last night too. 
Not getting too excited, cause last month I had loads of symptoms too. So watching the temps and counting down the days. Think I'll test on the 15th, when the witch is due. My ticker is wrong right now. If I have no AF signs by then, if she's coming I'll be spotting by the 13th. 
P


----------



## babymad

Today I feel shattered but I know it's because of work. Started at 7am and finished at 6pm so thats just the day taking it's toll. Plus I've been to the gym and last night had 2 fire alarms at the hotel within 15mins of each other.

I'm at the point where I'm starting to get obsessed so I'm trying to keep my mind occupied. So far feel fine but then again I'm only 4dpo so it's a bit early for anything.

babymaybe, I think I'll be testing on the 21st My cycles have been 29 days max (and 26 min) so I will be a day late by then. If it isn't my month I hope af arrives before then as I don't want a :bfn: on my birthday!

Wouldn't it be great if we all got our :bfp: That would make this the luckiest thread of all! Fx crossed for us all.


----------



## Pux

^^^^^^

You might want to change the second BFN to a BFP before you get jinxed!!!


----------



## babymad

Thanks Pux, you saved me! Just a typo....no jinxes allowed!


----------



## Gabrielle

I think im in the same boat.... period due on the 19th this month?


----------



## angelcakes

Welcome Gabrielle - So any symptoms yet?

Babymaybe - For your record - I'm due to test 19/20th also...thats if I wait that long!!!


----------



## superp123

Man... I have to go first??? Ah, well. Probably better this way anyhow. I have started to drive myself crazy constantly thinking of "if I'm pg..." Please don't tell me I'm the only one obsessed. It actually crossed my mind today that all my symptoms could be just PMS or a figment of my imagination. :rofl:
So to the list of my very fertile fantacy life I shall add todays symptoms. TIRED, dizzy(again), still with the sore throat, indegestion, bloated, UTI feeling vanished, nipples look larger(but I'm not putting too much into that cuz last month had that too), nausa. 
Hope everyone else is crazy like me. :) 
P


----------



## kaygeebee

Well I'm starting to wonder if I OVd this month :(

CM has turned creamy - not at all stretchy. I haven't been temping religously this month, but I did take my temp this morning, and it was like a first half of cycle temp.
34.49 - but my coverine is usually about 36.

:hissy:

For the record, if I did ovulate I should be testing around the 20th.


----------



## babymad

Symptoms so far:

Funny tummy resulting in a long trip to the loo (sorry if tmi!) however I think that's down to the food I ate!

I'm sure my cm looked slightly yellow but again I've had that before and it was nothing.

BBs feel normal, no veins or swelling or anything! 

I'm not so good at this am i?! :lol:


----------



## babymaybe

Here we go....

Babymaybe - 19th 
Angelcakes - 19th (or 20th but want to put 19th so you're the same as me!)
Superp - 15th (1st to poas??)
Babymad - 21st
Kaygeebee - 20th
JayleighAnn - ?
Gabrielle - 19th (same as me and Angelcakes!)


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babymaybe

Hello everyone - really nothing of note to report. I feel completely ordinary except for a few minor twinges downstairs. All the previous symptoms have gone so maybe they were the effects of ov wearing off?

Off to the docs tomorrow with DH so we'll see what he's got to say. I really hope it's not too bad news........

Superp - you're definitely not the only crazy one - I'm with you there! Tell you what though, those are some major symptoms to all be in your head...Thanks for the charlie horse explanation - I get it now!

Gabrielle - welcome. Any symptoms to report yet?

Babymad - what dates your b'day 21st??

Kaygeebee - fx that you did ov xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Babymaybe - good luck at the docs today honey xx

Nothing at all to report here - very tired, but probably due to the long hours I'm working at the moment!


----------



## babymad

Not too much going on with me either. A few af type cramps have started but that's nothing unusual. I'm only 6dpo so I'm not going to get obsessive for another 2 days yet....who am I kidding?! I'm obsessed already! :lol:

babymaybe, my birthday is the 21st hence why I'd rather have af a few days before then if she's coming so I can get over it by then or I'll be in a doubly filthy mood as I'm not a birthday person anyway. I know my mother-in-law is going to make a big fuss too as it's my first birthday as her daughter in law. If i get a :bfp: of course I won't care so lets hope it's that and not af! 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## angelcakes

Babymaybe - Well how did you get on at the docs? Hope its good news :hugs:

Well what can I say Superp123 - think you're in for a winner this month. I agree with Babymaybe, they are MAJOR symptoms to be imagining!!! I'd have POAS...like yesterday ;) Soo glad its looking positive for you :happydance:

Babymad - Oh wouldn't that be the most wonderful birthday present...and hey, if the auld MIL wants to spoil/fuss over you then just go ahead and let her...lap it up chick :hugs:

Kaygeebee - Chin up about the temps thing, I myself have been obsessing over then (you may have noticed :blush:) but there are some articles that say it's not that reliable!!! So you're still in with a chance ;)


----------



## babymaybe

Girlies - just had to tell you all that doc says me and DH are normal! Hurray! Spermies and hormones all ok so now we just wait until the new year and then if nothing happens by then he'll refer us to the fertility clinic. So I'm really hoping that there won't be any need.

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

As far as this cycle goes I've got nothing else to report - just a bit of pressure under my belly button but that happened last time.


----------



## kaygeebee

Baby maybe that's good news!! Fx you don't have to wait to the new year and you have something to report very soon!!

Superp123 - sounding awesome for you!!! Best of luck!!

angelcakes, thanks hon. I'm trying not to obsess but...... well you know how it is!!! :lol:

Well, things are still quiet here - sod all to report - but lots of creamy CM and I don't usually have this much.


----------



## angelcakes

babymaybe said:


> Girlies - just had to tell you all that doc says me and DH are normal! Hurray! Spermies and hormones all ok so now we just wait until the new year and then if nothing happens by then he'll refer us to the fertility clinic. So I'm really hoping that there won't be any need.
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> As far as this cycle goes I've got nothing else to report - just a bit of pressure under my belly button but that happened last time.

Oh hun I'm soooo glad, you sound so happy, get a good bottle of wine and celebrate with DH this weekend, heavens knows you both deserve it x


----------



## babymad

babymaybe, yay for you. I'm glad to hear your results came back positive.

I put myself at 7dpo today. Still way to early for symptoms but I'm looking!

We'll all be :bfp: by next weekend! Superp123 is going to start us off and I'll bring up the rear :lol: 

I know my chances this month are low but there's nothing wrong with a bit of PMA.

Going home today so I get to see DH after 5 nights and no more travel for the foreseeable future. It'll be nice to get back to normality. I'll try and check in over the weekend but DH has broken the PC. If not I'll see you on Monday....hopefully next week will be our lucky week. XXX


----------



## angelcakes

Well Babymaybe I dont want to steal your thunder or anything...but I am 'normal' too ;) Remember I went to see the docs last week to get referred to the Infertility Clinic, well he took blood from me and I got the results back today...they tested my kidney, liver and thyriods and all normal. But they are just basic tests...still have the 'infertility' tests to get...but hey one test down...

And remember ladies, we all might not have the signs that we want (well excluding Superp123 and Babymaybe) but there is still hope, we still have another 7 days to go...so anything can happen, PMA PMA PMA!!!

:dust: to you all this weekend :hugs:


----------



## kaygeebee

PMA....PMA.....PMA....PMA!!

Angelcakes, glad the first tests came back normal!! :) yay!!

Only thing to report here is freaky dreams last night, and a few odd pains down below... probably wind though!! :lol:


----------



## babymaybe

angelcakes said:


> Well Babymaybe I dont want to steal your thunder or anything...but I am 'normal' too ;) Remember I went to see the docs last week to get referred to the Infertility Clinic, well he took blood from me and I got the results back today...they tested my kidney, liver and thyriods and all normal. But they are just basic tests...still have the 'infertility' tests to get...but hey one test down...
> 
> And remember ladies, we all might not have the signs that we want (well excluding Superp123 and Babymaybe) but there is still hope, we still have another 7 days to go...so anything can happen, PMA PMA PMA!!!
> 
> :dust: to you all this weekend :hugs:

I'm very happy to share the thunder with you hun! That's great news and the first step over and done. Isn't 'normal' a great word?! So are you too late to do the progest test this cycle? How does DH feel about his test? Mine was great but I could tell it was bothering him when we got closer to going to get the results. He told me that when he went to drop off the sample there was a guy in front of him with a lot more in his pot and I think this worried him! He's ok now though.

Any symptoms to report?? :hug:


----------



## angelcakes

babymaybe said:


> angelcakes said:
> 
> 
> Well Babymaybe I dont want to steal your thunder or anything...but I am 'normal' too ;) Remember I went to see the docs last week to get referred to the Infertility Clinic, well he took blood from me and I got the results back today...they tested my kidney, liver and thyriods and all normal. But they are just basic tests...still have the 'infertility' tests to get...but hey one test down...
> 
> And remember ladies, we all might not have the signs that we want (well excluding Superp123 and Babymaybe) but there is still hope, we still have another 7 days to go...so anything can happen, PMA PMA PMA!!!
> 
> :dust: to you all this weekend :hugs:
> 
> I'm very happy to share the thunder with you hun! That's great news and the first step over and done. Isn't 'normal' a great word?! So are you too late to do the progest test this cycle? How does DH feel about his test? Mine was great but I could tell it was bothering him when we got closer to going to get the results. He told me that when he went to drop off the sample there was a guy in front of him with a lot more in his pot and I think this worried him! He's ok now though.
> 
> Any symptoms to report?? :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks hunny bunny :hugs:

Hhmm what is the progest test and how do I do it, and what does it tell? 

Yeh think DH is a bit apprehensive about it...although I just have a feeling it might be me. Dont know why I think that but I do :blush:


----------



## babymaybe

Hey Angelcakes
The progesterone test is one where they check to see the levels of the hormone progresterone which I think indicates whether you've ovulated or not as it rises after ovulation. It's sometimes called the 21 day test and you're supposed to have the blood taken 7 days before AF is due. I completely messed it up the first month and gave it far too early.


----------



## angelcakes

babymaybe said:


> Hey Angelcakes
> The progesterone test is one where they check to see the levels of the hormone progresterone which I think indicates whether you've ovulated or not as it rises after ovulation. It's sometimes called the 21 day test and you're supposed to have the blood taken 7 days before AF is due. I completely messed it up the first month and gave it far too early.

And where do you get this test? Can I buy it...or is it a clinic thing, cause I'm still waiting on my appointment for the clinic :(

Oh hun, i've just replied to you on my journal and all I can think about is poas!!! I had resigned myself to thinking that it's not my month however now that you've mentioned buying them all I can think about now is 'maybe I am pregnant, MUST go buy sticks, MUST go buy sticks, MUST go buy sticks, MUST go buy stick'....aarrgghh!!!!

Why oh why do we do this to ourselfs...its crazy!!!


----------



## princess_t

Im gunna test in four or five days.can i join the thread im gettin cramps and tinggley nipples soz tmi. probley af thoy, hope not stay away witch.


----------



## angelcakes

Of course you can Princess_t, welcome to you new TTC home. :hugs:

How long have you been trying for?


----------



## princess_t

about 9 months. now had a mc about four months ago. you had any syptoms


----------



## superp123

Good morning girls! Just thought I'd check and see how we're all doing in this lovely tww. I woke up this morning with no spotting. :happydance: But thought it odd so I went to double check my counting on when I should expect such things. Well as it turns out I shouldn't expect spotting until tomorrow and AF isn't due (according to my ave. LP) until the 18th. I shouldn't be testing until the 18th. I think I'll still be first just not tomorrow. Sorry girls. 
Too bad too cause I really wanna POAS!! Woke up this morning with a really full bladder...xxx, the sore throat is back, and I can only describe my appetite this morning as ravenous. LOL I think I ate my breakfast sandwich in record time and w/o breathing. :rofl: So either I'm a big PIG or it's a symptom. :) Also, I've had backache for two days now... this is a new one for me. BBs are sore in the underarm area and on the underside. 
So here's to a fertile fantacy life!! 
Anglecakes and Babymaybe- Congrats on the NORMAL results!! That's fantastic news. :hugs:
Babymabye- You were saying how your DH was standing in line with his pot feeling inadequate. LOL I've got an histerical story about my DH on the day we were expecting our results. I'll tell you all about it later.. don't want to ramble too long. :) 
How's everyone else doing? Anyone going completely bonkers... like me? 
P


----------



## kaygeebee

Oh Superp123 - I'm way to early still to be testing, but I SOOOOOO want to POAS!! Feel like I'm going crazy!! I know realistically it won't be our month - but I hate the waiting, wondering and wishing!!

Why do we do it to ourselves?!!

Had another vivid dream last night - I'm really hoping that vivid dreams are a good sign.... but probably just a sign of my over active imagination at the moment lol!!


----------



## babymad

Welcome Princess_t. Hope there's in no witch, just a :bfp: for you.

I can see everyone is getting very tempted to POAS. I must admit that I keep thinking about it but at 10dpo and with no symptoms I'm taking the sensible route and not wasting my time and money....but it's SOOOOO hard! :lol:

I think I managed to miss Ov day but that couldn't be helped. I'm getting pre-af cramps so I'm not feeling too optimistic. I feel just like you do kaygeebee!

How is everyone else doing? Any new symptoms?


----------



## babymaybe

AGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH - I SO WANT TO POAS. I'm feeling really wound up by it all today and just want to know. I keep telling myself it's too early and I'll just be disappointed anyway but can't stop thinking about it - it's driving me mad!!!!!!!!

Sorry - crazy rant over...for now!!

Hi All and welcome to Princess T

Symptoms are a bit weird and still could be all in my head. I was quite gassy and headachy over the weekend and still am a bit. Keep thinking my boobs hurt but it's more like a deep inside aching rather than sensitive to touch. I've also got a bit of a runny nose and feel a bit sinusy. Still really hungry but I get like that before AF anyway. Only good thing is that I don't have any AF type cramps so hope these keep away.

Angelcakes - the gp sent me for the progest test so I expect they'll cover it at the clinic

Superp - still looking good and I'm definitely with you with going bonkers. I'll change your test date on the list for you.


----------



## babymaybe

Babymaybe - 19th 
Angelcakes - 19th (or 20th but want to put 19th so you're the same as me!)
Superp - 18th (1st to poas??)
Babymad - 21st
Kaygeebee - 20th
JayleighAnn - ?
Gabrielle - 19th (same as me and Angelcakes!)
Princess T - ?


----------



## angelcakes

Well I'll buck that trend...I'm, as the Glasweigans say, 'af it'. Meaning 'off it' - the idea of poas since I'm pretty darn sure that the dastardly (soo missing spell checker!!!) witch has hunted me down this month, although I cant believe thats a month already. 

Well at least I can look forward to BD'ing sessions next weekend already (as if I need an excuse) :happydance:

Temps started going down already and starting to get the bloated/tender belly that lets me know SHE is on her way. Although no spotting yet, so there is the very very slightest of chances...got to cling onto that PMA :blush:

So ladies this'll be a tough week for us all, there may be a few tears (prob mostly mine!!!), we need to enourage each other to not poas too early, and if there is a BFN then know that we're all still here for you, and if there is a BFP then we wish you all the luck in the world and go enjoy yourself in the Pregnancy Theads with our warmest of wishes :hug:

Roll on the next 7 days that could change all our lives, forever - PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Babymaybe - Hey just thought I'd let you know its raining, dark, cold and miserable here - yippee!!!

Oh and I had the in-laws over for dinner yesterday and we were discussing the plans for Christmas dinner and since its our turn to be with DH's family this year I've offered to make Christmas dinner, which I'm over the moon about. I can already see the Christmas tree, smell the cinnamon, taste the mulled wine (that I drink even though I dont like it much but because thats what you're supposed to drink at Christmas he he!!) and hear the sound of the christmas carols in the background...ah bisto!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babymad

Even though I knew I wasnt going to get a :bfp: I still tested. The POAS need overcame me for the 1st time ever and I was right. A :bfn: I'm feeling pre-menstrual with the tummy cramps so it's only a matter of time now. I feel gutted but it's probably for the best I found out now so I've got time to be cheered up for my birthday on Sunday....see every cloud has a silver lining. I didn't want a May baby anyway :sulk: ....bring on the :cake:

How are the rest of you doing today? Hope your sticking with the PMA and staying away from sticks!


----------



## princess_t

babymaybe said:


> Babymaybe - 19th
> Angelcakes - 19th (or 20th but want to put 19th so you're the same as me!)
> Superp - 18th (1st to poas??)
> Babymad - 21st
> Kaygeebee - 20th
> JayleighAnn - ?
> Gabrielle - 19th (same as me and Angelcakes!)
> Princess T - ?

 my testing day is saterday thanks hun


----------



## Gabrielle

hey ladies...so ive tested today and yesterday an the day before LMAO..anyways all have been negatives..ive been using CB digis...i usually use FRER...so idk which is better. ANyone test yet? BFN..BFP....???? 
Is it too early yet?

whats everyones CM like.
Mines pretty watery...clear and kinda smells werid...sorry TMI
My cp is pretty high but not realy soft.

How bout everyone else??????


----------



## kaygeebee

Awww babymad I'm sorry hun. I know how you feel!!

Well the POAS need overcame me last night as well. I came home from work with such a headache and feeling really nauseous, so I tested, and of course it was a :bfn: 

There's still hope though... Feeling not too bad today, so am going to try and hold off POAS until Saturday now if AF doesn't get me first.

:hug: all round. xx


----------



## babymad

Don't give up kaygeebee. You're still way early if af is due on Sat. I don't mean this in a bad way but I hope the nausea and headaches stay and result in a :bfp: i'll keep everything crossed.

Where are the rest of you girls? Gone into hiding? Or overwhelmed by :bfp:?


----------



## JayleighAnn

babymaybe said:


> Babymaybe - 19th
> Angelcakes - 19th (or 20th but want to put 19th so you're the same as me!)
> Superp - 18th (1st to poas??)
> Babymad - 21st
> Kaygeebee - 20th
> JayleighAnn - ?
> Gabrielle - 19th (same as me and Angelcakes!)
> Princess T - ?

Sorry girls but I think my AF has shifted, as today should of been AF day, but no AF and no BFP, and after 2/3 days of light flow on the 5th-8th of this month, I think my Depo is finally out of my system and my AF is now due on the 3rd Oct


----------



## babymaybe

Hello Girlies

After a brief spell of nearly losing it with the whole tww thing (!) I'm back and I've not poas yet! Get that for will power!?! Not sure how long it's going to last though.

Angelcakes - thanks for the words of support. You're right that we need to keep up the PMA and it's so much easier with you guys here to chat to.

Kaygeebee - don't feel bad that you caved into the poas urge and babymad is right that it may be way to early to show up a BFP

Babymad - sorry to hear you think you're out but as you say, at least you can have your b'day knowing one way or the other and with time to get your PMA back up

Jayleighann - looks like you're back on track then - fx for next cycle

My crazy, all in my head, symptoms today are;

- tired, hungry, ache between armpit and boobs, sniffly

but I've also had a few minor AF type cramps so all of the above could be just a sign that I'm coming down with something

Who knows? Trying not to think about it!

:hug: to you all and fx for those of you still in limbo land and PMA to those of you who think you're out.


----------



## babymaybe

Babymaybe - 19th 
Angelcakes - 19th (or 20th but want to put 19th so you're the same as me!)
Superp - 18th (1st to poas??)
Babymad - 21st
Kaygeebee - 20th
Gabrielle - 19th (same as me and Angelcakes!)
Princess T - 20th


----------



## babymaybe

Gabrielle said:


> hey ladies...so ive tested today and yesterday an the day before LMAO..anyways all have been negatives..ive been using CB digis...i usually use FRER...so idk which is better. ANyone test yet? BFN..BFP....????
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :rofl: That's great - I think you can be the thread poas addict! :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Hey ladies,

So we are all still hanging on in there then...aarrgghh...i'm at the end of my seat I tell you.

AF due tomorrow/Fri, not feeling my usual just before af, I can normally tell its coming, well I felt like that a couple of days ago but now I dont. Although this happened to me a few months ago, thinking 'I dont think its coming' and then out of the blue it started.

I have had the very very lightest spotting (beige/pink/creamy) since yesterday but NOTHING compared to last month. Which was brown and got darker daily. So that may be a good sign. Temps still ok, although all that could change tomorrow and some cramps (but not like normal af cramps) today...so fx still crossed. Oh also, sorry this is tmi I know, but if I cant share it with you guys then...well went to the toilet earlier and when I wiped it was like I had the cold and blew my nose on the toilet paper, wtaa!!!

(Although all could just be down to af coming...you'll all be the first to know)

:dust: to one and all - keep us all updated with your poas progress. :hug:


----------



## babymad

Don't you just hate knickerwatch?!

I'm in full pre-af cramp glory. Everytime I go to the loo I hope af has arrived cos I can't stand it when she plays with me. I reckon tomorrow will be the day as oddly enough I always tend to start on a weekend. It's a double slap from the witch because as well as telling me I'm not preggers, she also ruins my weekend.

This thread has gone a bit quiet lately. Babymaybe,kaygeebe, princess_t, Gabrielle, jayleigh where have you all gone? I need to know what's happening with you guys now that I've accepted defeat. Any POAS results? If I can't doesn't mean you can't! Hope you're all keepiong up the PMA.

Angelcakes, I hope this is it for you. I've got everything crossed. 

Here's some :dust: to help you along.


----------



## kaygeebee

Well, I'm still feeling poorly, tested this morning and :bfn: I think I'm just in the wait for the :witch: now. :(

Then onwards and upwards to cycle 4.......


----------



## Gabrielle

tested this morning........i swear i see a FAINT line when i hold it up to the light and squint....might be an evap.
But no AF yet and its been 31 days....i have a cycle between28 and 32 days usually.......
i shall test agian tomrrow am.....
Does anyone know if FRER are common for evaps?


----------



## princess_t

stay away witch. how everyone any syptoms yet


----------



## kaygeebee

Gabrielle said:


> tested this morning........i swear i see a FAINT line when i hold it up to the light and squint....might be an evap.
> But no AF yet and its been 31 days....i have a cycle between28 and 32 days usually.......
> i shall test agian tomrrow am.....
> Does anyone know if FRER are common for evaps?

How exciting Gabrielle!! I used a FRER this morning - and not a hint of even an evap - so fingers crossed for you!! :happydance:


----------



## babymaybe

Hello Ladies - well if AF is on her way for me she's playing one hell of a cruel joke! I've felt really ropey all day - like I had a hangover and worse than yesterday. I have had AF type cramps though but nada on knicker watch. Still time though....

Angelcakes - sounds good hun, better than earlier in the week. Fingers crossed. Are you still going to test tomorrow. I know it's weird but I might be chickening out as I'm scared it'll be a BFN

Got to go, back soon......


----------



## babymaybe

Sorry about that - back now!

Gabrielle - how exciting! Can you post a pic?

Kaygeebee & Babymad - glad you're both still in fx fx fx fx

To test or not to test? - that is the question!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

babymaybe said:


> Sorry about that - back now!
> 
> Gabrielle - how exciting! Can you post a pic?
> 
> Kaygeebee & Babymad - glad you're both still in fx fx fx fx
> 
> To test or not to test? - that is the question!!!!!!!


No not so much anymore...they were evaps! also went to the dr and had a blood test, it was negative. its not the test that measures the amount of hcg, just the one that says neg or pos...like a urine...
So hoping im still in! NO sign of af yet.........
I had postive opks last tues through friday...hoping i o'd late??? possiblity?
Do i still have a chance?


----------



## superp123

Hey girls! Sounds like we may have some BFP's- Gabrielle, anglecakes and kaygeebee, and Babymaybe too! It's not over until the evil witch arrives on a broomstick. PMA. 
Sorry I've been not on. Witch got me yesterday and I hate her so I was sulking. I'm over it now, except now she's just draining my lifeforce. I have zero energy. So bad this cycle I'm thinking I may call the doc to see if I'm anemic(sp). I used to be in my younger days, and this feels the same to me. Ackkk! 
Any way, keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of us! I can't wait to check on everyone tomorrow to see how testing goes. xxxx
P


----------



## babymad

I have to report that I'm also out. I was attacked by the witch this morning. I've had my mini sulk and am now ready to cheer the rest of the team on. Good luck everyone, I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kaygeebee

So sorry superp123 & babymad :hug:

Nothing happening here...... just a :bfn: on a FRER yesterday morning :( 

No sign of :witch: yet so I guess I'm not out - but she's not due till tomorrow.


----------



## princess_t

one day left until testing. keep thinking i see lines on my tests what ive used. but ill wait till sunday if she doesnt arrive. wish me luck. and hope you all get ur bfp aswell x


----------



## Gabrielle

Good LUCK kaygeebee and pricessT Hope this is your month!
No af here today as well as no signs of her!
She was do at the lastest date today.(cycle b/t 28 to 32 days)
Waiting to test till monday!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Can I come back please? AF visited yesterday, so I'm guessing I was wrong and I was just two weeks late last month

:blush:


----------



## babymaybe

Sorry to say I'm out too - had some brown cm today that got more through the day so I just tested and guess what - :bfn:. I just feeling numb at the moment. I know I've got slap a smile on my face for the rest of world and carry on, but sometimes not allowing myself to feel bad is worse.

At least I can have a drink tonight and can enjoy my hols without worrying about ms.

Lots of luck to those of you still in. Back with a new PMA soon.

:sad1:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh babymaybe I'm so sorry :( BFP next month hopefully! :hug:


----------



## angelcakes

Well thats me out also, :witch: decided to visit me today...although I'm not going to cry and get upset about it this month. Just looking forward to my first clinic appointment, whenever that is!!

So who's left still in then?

Do you want to start a new thread then...what shall we call it?


----------



## Gabrielle

Well IM still in...anyone else??/
BFN so far, but no WITCH
TMI..but i am so wet down there...watery discharge...do you get that b4 af? i dont think i do?????


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm not in the running anymore as AF visited me yesterday, but I'm back in the club as I think I was wrong about AF going back to pre-depo cycle, as I think last months was just two weeks late as this is deff proper AF, no brown stuff just blood from yesterday, where as last months was a lot of brown stuff, so maybe my body had a good clear out?

And as for a new thread, can we have a name? like the pingu ladies?


----------



## kaygeebee

Gabrielle said:


> Well IM still in...anyone else??/
> BFN so far, but no WITCH
> TMI..but i am so wet down there...watery discharge...do you get that b4 af? i dont think i do?????

Gabrielle, I 'm exactly the same!! Very wet down there, some stretchy clear CM - no sign of AF (was due yesterday according to FF) but nothing but big blank :bfn: screaming back at me!!

Thinking maybe I didn't OV - no idea if that would mean I would skip AF though?!

Good luck to you honey!! :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Well af is here...:'(....or arriving shortly...i've started spotting.....


----------



## babymaybe

angelcakes said:


> Well thats me out also, :witch: decided to visit me today...although I'm not going to cry and get upset about it this month. Just looking forward to my first clinic appointment, whenever that is!!
> 
> So who's left still in then?
> 
> Do you want to start a new thread then...what shall we call it?

Sorry you're out too angelcakes. Thanks for all your support this month and I'm happy that we will be able to support one another again next month.

Shall we check with 'still waiting' if we can use her monkey as a mascot and call it the 'Lucky Monkey' Cycle buddie thread?!!


----------



## babymaybe

Gabrielle said:


> Well af is here...:'(....or arriving shortly...i've started spotting.....

Sorry to hear that Gabrielle - she really is an old witch isn't she? Hope you'll join us for another cycle buddie round. :hugs:


----------



## babymaybe

kaygeebee said:


> [
> Gabrielle, I 'm exactly the same!! Very wet down there, some stretchy clear CM - no sign of AF (was due yesterday according to FF) but nothing but big blank :bfn: screaming back at me!!
> 
> Thinking maybe I didn't OV - no idea if that would mean I would skip AF though?!

Hi Kaygeebee - I'm 99% certain that even if you didn't ov AF would still arrive. On that basis you're still in and I think it looks like you're the only one. Keep us posted and fx for you hun - are you going to test again?
:hugs:


----------



## babymad

babymaybe, I love your new thread idea. I'd love to join it if you set it up. New cycle, new opportunity. We can do it!


----------



## JayleighAnn

No one answered my post :( Can we have a name this time?


----------



## babymaybe

JayleighAnn said:


> No one answered my post :( Can we have a name this time?

Hi jayleighann - sorry, I had replied but it was in a post quoting angelcakes yesterday. Have you seen the still waiting's lucky monkey in the journals - its sooo cute!


----------



## angelcakes

Babymaybe - Totally up for the Lucky Monkey idea...hope she see's our request soon and gives us the go-ahead!!! 

JayleighAnn/Gabrielle - Oh no, I can't believe you a both out also. Really upset that not one of us has managed to find that darn BFP yet...hhmm!!! Where oh where are they hiding? Although hope you can join us for another month of...well quite honestly, being obsessive, paranoid, hormonal, blah blah!!!

Babymad - And you too chick, whats going on!!! But yes you are right, a new fresh start is required, me thinks. Meant to ask - did you enjoy your birthday, how young were you?


----------



## JayleighAnn

babymaybe said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> No one answered my post :( Can we have a name this time?
> 
> Hi jayleighann - sorry, I had replied but it was in a post quoting angelcakes yesterday. Have you seen the still waiting's lucky monkey in the journals - its sooo cute!Click to expand...



I didnt see it :blush: sorry 

I think Lucky Money is a wicked name :)

Angelcakes, I would love to stick around for another month and obsess lol


----------



## angelcakes

JayleighAnn - Glad to hear it chick, the more the merrier :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yup, I'm glad I was just two weeks late last month, I think it was the fact that it was the first AF since we started trying, maybe a shock to the system kind of thing?


----------



## Gabrielle

well im just spotting since saturday and it stopped tonight....dont know what this means...no real af yet


----------



## babymad

Hi angelcakes, my birthday was ok. I'm 31 years old now! Doesn't seem that long ago I celebrated my 21st...

MIL made more of a fuss than DH who was in the doghouse cos he didn't even get me a card. I'm over it now....can't stay angry for long. I think I took it more badly cos I didn't get a :bfp: this month but this is the cycle for us all! AF is in the last throes now so tomorrow should be all clear. CBFM will be asking for sticks and this time I will be on holiday during OV so maybe that will help.

Hope everyone else is doing good. Come on gabrielle and kaygeebee..give us a :bfp:


----------



## princess_t

Gabrielle said:


> Good LUCK kaygeebee and pricessT Hope this is your month!
> No af here today as well as no signs of her!
> She was do at the lastest date today.(cycle b/t 28 to 32 days)
> Waiting to test till monday!

well im out the:witch: arrived on saterday. this month im not gunna stress and try not tests or anything.


----------



## angelcakes

Gabrielle said:


> well im just spotting since saturday and it stopped tonight....dont know what this means...no real af yet

Oh you may be our one and only ray of hope - fx for you, keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

babymad said:


> Hi angelcakes, my birthday was ok. I'm 31 years old now! Doesn't seem that long ago I celebrated my 21st...
> 
> MIL made more of a fuss than DH who was in the doghouse cos he didn't even get me a card. I'm over it now....can't stay angry for long. I think I took it more badly cos I didn't get a :bfp: this month but this is the cycle for us all! AF is in the last throes now so tomorrow should be all clear. CBFM will be asking for sticks and this time I will be on holiday during OV so maybe that will help.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good. Come on gabrielle and kaygeebee..give us a :bfp:

31 - snap!! I love being early 30's actually. Felt like I was at an in between stage when I was in my late 20's, felt too old for some stuff and too young for others...I do like early 30's, it comes with a sense of maturity.

No way, I'd have been furious with DH for doing that...I hope he is making it up to you?

Where are you off to on holiday?


----------



## babymaybe

angelcakes said:


> babymad said:
> 
> 
> Hi angelcakes, my birthday was ok. I'm 31 years old now! Doesn't seem that long ago I celebrated my 21st...
> 
> MIL made more of a fuss than DH who was in the doghouse cos he didn't even get me a card. I'm over it now....can't stay angry for long. I think I took it more badly cos I didn't get a :bfp: this month but this is the cycle for us all! AF is in the last throes now so tomorrow should be all clear. CBFM will be asking for sticks and this time I will be on holiday during OV so maybe that will help.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good. Come on gabrielle and kaygeebee..give us a :bfp:
> 
> 31 - snap!! I love being early 30's actually. Felt like I was at an in between stage when I was in my late 20's, felt too old for some stuff and too young for others...I do like early 30's, it comes with a sense of maturity.
> 
> No way, I'd have been furious with DH for doing that...I hope he is making it up to you?
> 
> Where are you off to on holiday?Click to expand...


I'm 31 too!!!


----------



## babymaybe

Well Gabrielle and Kaygeebee - any news?? Fingers crossed for you both as this may be the unluckiest thread if one of you don't get a :bfp:!!

I'm not going to start the new Lucky Monkey thread until all the results are in.....


----------



## angelcakes

Yes good shout Babymaybe, quite agree.

Soo ladies, any more news...!!! :hugs:


----------



## kaygeebee

Looks like you could be waiting quite some time to start the new thread then... lol!!

No news here - sorry girls, but it looks like I'm going to have to put it down to a realy late or missed OV.

Haven't tested since Sunday - and won't now until next weekend (which will make it 7 days late) unless I have reason to think I may actually be pregnant.

:humph: I wish AF would get here already if she's gonna come so I can get settled into another round!!!

Gabrielle - best of uck to you chick - at the moment I think you sound most promising!! :)


----------



## babymad

I don't think I've felt I've aged since I was 25. Seems the same and it's just my body changing as in a few laughter lines and maybe a bit less endurance. Plus it's a great age for kids. We're sensible and patient enough to handle them. 

DH was really sorry and I believed him. He is lovely, just a bit thoughtless at times. I don't communicate enough with him and tell him what I want so he gets a bit lost. I just can't hold a grudge so I've forgiven him for now....

I'm off to Bratislava in Slovakia. Managed to get cheap flights and it's somewhere my very well travelled DH hasn't been. I'm not so well travelled so anywhere is a bonus! :lol: It's my first holiday with DH so it'll be a test of our relationship...we seem to do ok. He's lucky I'm so laid back and let him wear the trousers!

My first stick this morning on the CBFM and obviously low but the engines started and warming up nicely. Should be sucking diesel during ov time!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Well AF left me yesterday so I'm just waiting to O now...come on EWCM!


----------



## superp123

Hey ladies!! 
Gabrielle and Kaygeebee- What seems to be the hold up??? TEST ALREADY... and if you have already tested... TEST some more. LOL :test: 
Anglecakes and Babymaybe- I agree the Lucky Monkey (funny btw) will have to wait until we know for sure... for sure. 
Babymad- Happy (late) birthday!! Sounds like it was good even though DH is still digging himself outta this one. :rofl: It totally sounds like something my guy would do. I can sooooo appreciate that. 
Which brings me to the next question... are we all around the same age too? I just turned 30 in June. I have to agree I like the maturity that comes with 30, don't feel stuck anymore. I'm old enough to know better but still young enough to try anyway... every now and again. LOL 
Any way, just waiting for my fertile 'window' to come now. Got all supplies on hand and I'm ready to rock and roll. FX. xxxxxxxxxxxxx
P


----------



## Gabrielle

Sorry havent been on...i started bleeding alot on tuesday so figured it was af...then more on wed, now today it seems to be so much less...idk whats going on, also havent tested. My boobs hurt soooo bad, is that possible with your af??? im so confused?!?!....could i be preggers and bleeding like this ...


----------



## JayleighAnn

superp123 said:


> Which brings me to the next question... are we all around the same age too? I just turned 30 in June. I have to agree I like the maturity that comes with 30, don't feel stuck anymore. I'm old enough to know better but still young enough to try anyway... every now and again. LOL
> Any way, just waiting for my fertile 'window' to come now. Got all supplies on hand and I'm ready to rock and roll. FX. xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> P


I'm 18, 19 in Feb so I'm guessing I'm the youngest :blush:


----------



## angelcakes

Superp123 - Yup looks like we are all about the same age - exept our whipper-snapper JayleighAnn. When you due to OV?

Gabrielle - When did you test last, the suspense is killing me!!! Although I wouldnt have thought you could be pg with 3 days of fresh blood...but you can get sore bb's with af!!! Although I could very well be wrong and you could have that BFP soon that we all crave, I hope you do hun :hugs:

Kaygeebee - Hun, have you tested yet!!!!!!! Puleeze!!! :hugs:

Babymad - Have a fab holiday!!! How are you getting on with the CBFM this month?

Babymaybe - How are you this fine day...any update, when are you due to ov?


----------



## Gabrielle

Well i went to the dr today...it was an appointment originally to get the iud. But obviously i dont want that anymore. So i didnt really tell her whats going on other than the bleeding and sore boobs, she said areyou pregnant? i said noo trust me im not. But also i've gained like 8 pounds in the last month and idk why...im thinking homronal problems...
So anyways she said that i should wait at least a year to get pregnant because my pregnancies are so bad. I have a seventh month old and she wants me to wait!!! So she said if the blood work comes back all good than she would want to give me the iud.....and said when its removed that i WILL get pregnant!.......I dont know what to do or think..:(, i know my pregnancies suck but i just dont want to wait...what do you ladies think.

Btw..she did blood work like hcg, FSH, LH, and thyroid i believe...i didnt ask tbh

So as of now idk whats going on, but im still bleeding so theres no way i could be pregnant with all this blood unless i was miscarrying or something! So i will let you know what the blood work says, but for now i believe i have af and hope you guys could give me some advice...thanks ladies!


----------



## angelcakes

Gabrielle - I'll not be much use since I dont even know what iud is? Sorry to hear you have a bad pregnancy before, what happened?


----------



## babymaybe

Hi Girls

Af on her way home for me - hurray!

Gabrielle - I'm afraid I don't know really what to say as having never been pg I don't know what the risks to you would be. I know that the British medical system can be a bit crap sometimes but if you trust your GP and she knows you maybe it would be best to wait. It must be hard when you want something so much but it might not be good for you. :hugs:

Babymad - have a great holiday - might be just the ticket for a successful cycle!

JayleighAnn - what a fab age - I loved being 19!

Kaygeebee - please test again - the suspense is killing me. If we don't have a result in by tomorrow night I will have to leave the responsibilty of setting up the Lucky Monkey thread to someone else as am going off on hols. And I can't go on hols without knowing if its a BFP for you!! Persuaded yet??!

Btw 'Still Waiting' gave us permission to adopt her monkey and use it on the new thread.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol only 5 months till I am, I can't wait.

I'm glad we decided to start trying this age as it means that if things dont go to plan, we have many years to try and sort out and problems that we might have with fertility


----------



## Gabrielle

im 21 btw, i see you girls were telling and comparing ages.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oohh so I'm not too much younger than you!


----------



## Gabrielle

Nope!


----------



## angelcakes

I have to agree with babymaybe, some of my best years were from 19-21!!! Oh boy did I have a good time...ah the memories ;)


----------



## babymaybe

Well that's me out of here for a while whilst I go on my hols. AF has packed up and gone and I'm feeling positive about this month. I know I said I wouldn't until Kaygeebee's result is in but I'm going to set up the new thread before I log off as I think I need to tak a bit of Lucky Monkey luck with me.

It would be great if you would all join the new thread when Kaygeebee's result is in and I really look forward to catching up with you when I get back.

Fx for you Kaygeebee - please be the :bfp: for this thread

Take care and good luck:hug:


----------



## angelcakes

If you get this before you go babymaybe - have a great holiday, sounds like the perfect place to be making a junior babymaybe. Hope Mr Babymaybe knows what he's in for this holiday ;)

I do hope its a successful holiday...in more ways than one!!! Already looking forwrad to catching up with you on the 10th Oct x :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Any update Kaygeebee - you're our only hope this month...!!! Fx :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Yeah kaygeebee whats going on hun!?!?!


----------



## kaygeebee

Well, it's still BFNs so convinced I didn't OV, and started peeing on OPKs again.

This morning I got a sniley face and a dark OPK IC this afternoon so we are going at it like bunnies!! :rofl:

I was very confused this morning, cos I took a HPT last night, and when I looked at it again this morning there was a faint line! Obvously outside the time limit so I've taken two more today (one with FMU) and both were :bfn: 

From now on I'm going to make damn sure that the hpts go in the bin once the 10 mins is up!!!!!!

So, looks like I'm actually just entering the 2WW - go ahead and open the other thread, and I'll come update you there - you can obsess over my phantom symptoms while you all wait to get your own symptoms!!! :rofl:


----------

